
SmartBear Launches Open API Initiative with Key Industry Leaders (Google,IBM,MS) - wing328hk
http://smartbear.com/news/news-releases/smartbear-launches-open-api-initiative-with-key-in/
======
spo81rty
The best thing about SOAP web services was the easy ability to make a simple
client to consume them. Glad to see that now we can do this with REST services
via swagger.

